# UAE Work Visa with Criminal Record



## JoeMarshall

Hello-

I'm an American who has received a contract offer to work as an independent contract in Dubai with a sponsorship from my American company which I have been employed with for the last 7 years. I have an offer that would bring me to Dubai in the next 2 months. However I got into a some legal trouble in the US and I am wondering if this will effect my ability to get a work visa in Dubai. The charge was a "false imprisonment" misdemeanor charge. It's a long story, but essentially my wife tried to take my kids from me where we have no legal custody issues. I refused and as such they charged me with this crime because I am not allowing her to take my children. They are healthy and happy and they don't to go. 

My question is if my employer and I (they know all details) are on good terms and the offer is still mine to take, will I have an issue in Dubai obtaining a work permit with this on my record. Do they even check this information once applying in Dubai? Or is this information that my employer is required to provide? Again it is not a felony charge and I have met all the stipulations with the USA to be able to leave and work abroad (passport in good standing). However I don't want to waste anyone's time moving there if I will ultimately be refused a work permit in Dubai. 

I've read many things that are contradictory and I would just like to know what the protocol is, and whether or not I should be concerned about this. 

Anyone with experience in this matter? I should clarify. My job is in the independent sector and will not require any clearance or government positions.

Your help is GREATLY appreciated friends. 

Thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl

I don't think, unless it is a government related organization that is providing your visa, that you will have a problem. Rather than coming here on a visit visa and then the application being processed, ask your employer to apply for your work permit before you leave. If it's processed, then you know it's okay to come.


----------



## arabianhorse

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think, unless it is a government related organization that is providing your visa, that you will have a problem. Rather than coming here on a visit visa and then the application being processed, ask your employer to apply for your work permit before you leave. If it's processed, then you know it's okay to come.


Ditto


----------



## indiference

There wont be any issues for you to get an employment visa in Dubai, they dont seek criminal record clearance from the country of origin, unless the crime is committed in Dubai, they are not much concerned.


----------

